# IMPORTANT! PROFILE POSTS vs. CONVERSATIONS



## lovetoscrap

​A Conversation is a PRIVATE message between you and another DISboard member.  A Profile Post is *NOT PRIVATE*!  They can be read by anyone and in fact may show up on the Home page of the board.  Please be very careful about posting personal or confidential information in a Profile Post.  If in doubt please use the Conversation option. 


_*You must have at least 10 posts before you will be able to start or respond to a Conversation*_


----------

